# Why can't I have a camera attached to my hand?!



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I missed it! I had Ryou freaking out on the bed, as he does, and was laughing and giggling about that for a while before I realized it...

Tricksie was sitting behind Ryou, and I though she had been playing with the side of the bed, because she's crazy like that. But no, I look over, and Ryou's tail is waving madly, and she's got his INSANE look on her face, like she's going to EAT his tail, and she's bobbing back and forth with the tail, paw stretched out, mouth wide open, catching it, releasing it, chewing on it, and just having a FIELD DAY with his tail!!!

And of course, the moment I jump down to grab the camera, Ryou calms down and doesn't want to freak out anymore on the bed, and Tricksie loses interest because his tail isn't waving madly around.

WHY, OH WHYYYYYYYY CAN'T I HAVE A CAMERA ATTACHED TO MY HAND?!!!!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Get a blackberry or a phone with a camera installed. Many times I whip it out just to take a picture of moments like that. It's always attached to my hip anyways. By the time I go to run and get my camera the moment is gone!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I have an iPhone, but when I'm at home, it's usually thrown somewhere out of reach. And I meant camera, as in video camera. XP But even so, the moment still would have been gone, because in the time it took me to jump off the step and grab my camera, I wouldn't have even had my iPhone camera open. lol. My good camera is just sitting on my tv stand about five feet away.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I feel your pain. There have been soooooooo many great moments were I wish I had my camera with me!!!! When I'm home, my phone is out of reach also, so that doesn't help.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

There are times when I'm in bed with the cats, and they'll roll over and be absolutely adorableness, and I'll be, like, "NOOOOOO!" I mean, my phone is there, but the lights are off, and without the flash, I got nothin'. But as soon as I move, they'll move.


----------

